

Does Twitter Actually Listen to its Users? - JohnN
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=2231777543&topic=3755&start=0&hash=25e81e1ca220207d36211685481eb329
Not sure if anyone is aware of the minor Twitter Facebok App rebellion. All Twitter updates start with "[Your Name] is twittering". Quite a few ppl have been lobbying against it, but twitter doesnt seem to have budged.
======
JohnN
It seems there has been a minor rebellion on FB about the Twitter app

